
Running Mac OS X on standard PCs - naish
http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/software/os/0,1000001098,39415279,00.htm
======
nanexcool
Not a bad guide. I run Mac OS X 10.5.2 on my Dell XPS M1330 with (almost) no
issues. It's my primary OS, and I use VMWare Fusion to boot Vista. If you want
further guides and a great OSx86 community, try the forums at insanelymac.com

------
kajecounterhack
I got iATKOS just a few days ago, version 2.0 came out the other week. Its
working OK on my 3-year old Dell Precision M70. osx86.com and insanelymac
forums are great places to learn more, though to actually download the isos
you'll need to go to less scrupulous sites...after all no matter what you do
you're breaking copyright law by installing a hackintosh!

